# Barron in aluminum-Bronze alloy



## Stick Rounder

Hello,

Here is my Barron in Aluminum-Bronze Alloy. Please tell me what you think.


----------



## Manny

nicely done. I love it!


----------



## garypeck

this is darn nice!!!!


----------



## fiferb

Beautiful work! There are too many reflections on it in the photo, you'd better send it to me so I can get a good look at it.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket

NO don't listen to Bruce, send it to me so I can claim it!!! It's extremely striking, well done in expertise mode!! I love the colors!


----------



## thewishman

Very pretty!


----------



## marcruby

I'm impressed!

Marc


----------



## jttheclockman

Stick Rounder said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is my Barron in Aluminum-Bronze Alloy. Please tell me what you think.



Doug

Great job. Where did you get the material and what is it called or if it has a number???  How did you do the kit???  Did you glue in or is it drilled to kit size???  How did you turn it???  How did you finish it??  It looks like it has a mirror finish on it as opposed to a satin finish. Is it top coated. Thanks for the reply and for showing it.


----------



## sbell111

The pictures are not awesome.  The pen is.


----------



## toolcrazy

Gorgeous


----------



## Darrin

Oh man, that's outstanding!!!


----------



## cnirenberg

That is sweet.


----------



## CSue

Wow!


----------



## papaturner

That`s a beauty!


----------



## lane223

Look great! Nice color contrasts between the alloy and the trim


----------



## penmanship

WOW !  That is a great looking blank/pen.  Nicely done ~ congrats



Tim


----------



## chriselle

That's a beauty..very classy.  I would also like to hear further details.


----------



## Stick Rounder

*How its made...*



jttheclockman said:


> Doug
> 
> Great job. Where did you get the material and what is it called or if it has a number??? How did you do the kit??? Did you glue in or is it drilled to kit size??? How did you turn it??? How did you finish it?? It looks like it has a mirror finish on it as opposed to a satin finish. Is it top coated. Thanks for the reply and for showing it.


 
The rod was bought from www.speedymetals.com and is 3/4" CA 954 Aluminum Bronze. Much heavier than aluminum alone. 



The rod was cut to length with my chop saw and drilled with cobalt bits. The pen tubes as it turned out where pressure fit into the holes.



And now the turning tool. I turned a closed end aluminum Cigar Pen last week with _regular_ turning tools and after cutting this alloy and drilling I knew there was no way I could use regular tools. So I made a tool to hold CNC turning inserts, don't laugh... It is three pieces of 1/4" flat plate welded together with a slot in the end and a 3/4" steel bar welded to the tool.









The turning tool insert has a Micro-100 Carbide tip. Cuts through the alloy like butter. After turning the blanks were then wet sanded 150-12K. I used Nuvite two part finishing paste for the finish. Got some other rods in the mail and will be turning those in the next few days. Thanks for asking.


----------



## amosfella

Really nice....  I like it....  Sure is hare to photograph shiny stuff.....


----------



## bad

Doug:
They say that mimicry is a form of flattery. Or something like that. Whatever. I'm planning on stealing your idea . Unless you have any objections of course.
Thanks


----------



## NewLondon88

Nice.. very nice.


----------



## Stick Rounder

bad said:


> Doug:
> They say that mimicry is a form of flattery. Or something like that. Whatever. I'm planning on stealing your idea . Unless you have any objections of course.
> Thanks


 
Bruce,

Steal away.  Only if you post your picks when your finished.


----------



## workinforwood

Don't know how this one slipped by me.  It's rather breathtaking for sure!


----------



## punkinn

Very, very classy!   Excellent work!


----------



## amosfella

I want to try that in titanium......  I think that would be quite cool.  Very nice job.


----------



## Chris Bar

A pen even a robot would love...a robopen or botpen.


----------



## johnnycnc

Doug, nice work on this one.
Very nice.


----------



## splinter99

Great job on the pen and the tool


----------



## jttheclockman

Stick Rounder said:


> The rod was bought from www.speedymetals.com and is 3/4" CA 954 Aluminum Bronze. Much heavier than aluminum alone.
> 
> 
> 
> The rod was cut to length with my chop saw and drilled with cobalt bits. The pen tubes as it turned out where pressure fit into the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> And now the turning tool. I turned a closed end aluminum Cigar Pen last week with _regular_ turning tools and after cutting this alloy and drilling I knew there was no way I could use regular tools. So I made a tool to hold CNC turning inserts, don't laugh... It is three pieces of 1/4" flat plate welded together with a slot in the end and a 3/4" steel bar welded to the tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The turning tool insert has a Micro-100 Carbide tip. Cuts through the alloy like butter. After turning the blanks were then wet sanded 150-12K. I used Nuvite two part finishing paste for the finish. Got some other rods in the mail and will be turning those in the next few days. Thanks for asking.





Doug excellent job. I hope to achieve something this worthy someday. I see you use cobalt drill bits Where can you get them in the odd ball sizes we use for our pens???  Are these the same bits you see in all the home centers or are they solid cobalt or a different material??  Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Stick Rounder

WOW!!
This is an honor.  Thank you.


----------



## ldb2000

Congrats on the Featured Photo spot . Looks really good there .


----------



## johnnycnc

A big Congratulations, it is well deserved for a fine pen!


----------



## GouletPens

Nice looking pen and congrats on the cover shot!


----------



## skiprat

Big congrats on the cover shot Doug:biggrin: I'm glad your cool pen was chosen as I missed it somehow.

I'm esp intrigued about the tool you made though. I can understand the 3 plates and the slot, but I can't figure out how you held the bit in the slot 

LOL:biggrin: I was pleased to see that your workbench looks JUST like mine normally does!!!!


----------



## johncrane

Congrats on making it too the IAP cover your effort has payed off well done its a great looking pen.:glasses-cool::biggrin:


----------



## Ligget

Fantastic pen, great work on the tool making, and getting on the front page!


----------



## bitshird

Fantastic work on the pen, the tool and the Front Page honors, congratulations you certainly deserve it.


----------



## gwilki

Fantastic pen and ingenious tool making! You certainly deserve the cover.


----------



## Stick Rounder

skiprat said:


> Big congrats on the cover shot Doug:biggrin: I'm glad your cool pen was chosen as I missed it somehow.
> 
> I'm esp intrigued about the tool you made though. I can understand the 3 plates and the slot, but I can't figure out how you held the bit in the slot
> 
> LOL:biggrin: I was pleased to see that your workbench looks JUST like mine normally does!!!!


 
It is a pressure fit.  I actually had to grind the bit down a hair.  Since the bit is the first thing that heats up it doesn't move.


----------



## Stevej72

Very nicely done!  Congrats on the cover shot.


----------



## DurocShark

I'll join the congrats on the cover pic. I love how that alloy looks and you did a great job turning it!


----------



## Stick Rounder

I just wanted to thank everyone for the wonderful comments and daily inspiration you give me through this site.  I also want to the thank Jeff for selecting me for the cover.


----------

